# Removing rear wheel plastic pie plate



## NameTaken (Nov 12, 2007)

You know, the thing in between the freewheel and the hub. Its not necessary is it? How do I take it off?


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

Easiest way is to remove the wheel and then remove the cassette/freewheel with the appropriate tool. you should be able to just lift it off.

Alternative. Use Diagonal cutters to cut the disk into a couple of pieces!!


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't think it's that bad to have it in place, I've had occasions where when a chain suck occured, I wished I had that there. But if yours is a singlespeed, you probably don't have to worry about that.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd rip that thing off, looks as bad as reflectors.


----------



## kramnnim (Sep 2, 2007)

The plastic is usually brittle...you could break it off if you don't have the tools to remove the cassette/freewheel, and don't mind destroying the guard...


----------



## Ben12321 (Apr 26, 2008)

just snap it off, or cut it. whateverworks kuz u probably wont ever need it again


----------



## NameTaken (Nov 12, 2007)

Snapped it off. Looks much better now. The chain shouldn't get stuck in there as long as I've got my derailleur adjusted properly.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

OhSchitt said:


> I don't think it's that bad to have it in place, I've had occasions where when a chain suck occured, I wished I had that there. ....


Been glad mine was there on a couple of occasions, I'd leave it on just in case.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Mar 26, 2008)

i once had a problem where it stopped my freewheel from freewheeling and resulted in my chain and derallieur going everywhere! i'd reccomend taking it off.
_________________________
for tips on mountian bike training, skills and tech visithttp://ultimatemountainbike.blogspot.com


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

has anyone ever tried the snap method on a new giant?

when i was out on my old talon in the middle of the bush no tools what so ever (other than tyre levers and my leather-man type tool [surprisingly long cutters BTW] ) and the plastic disc came free from the spokes and wouldnt re attach so was making the most annoying rattle ive ever heard so i decided to rip her off....... after mutating the top of it realizing it was bulletproof but mangling it so it would no longer allow clearance of the cassette i spent two hours cutting it and getting burnt in the queensland sun. seriously not fun


----------



## NameTaken (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, well I didn't quite snap it off liam, I spent 20 minutes with a knife scoring the plasctic through the spokes and the using all my strength tearing it off. I'd recommend just taking the cassette off, its easy as hell you just need the right tools, which your LBS definitely has.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

take it off, spoke guards are noob.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

NameTaken said:


> Ok, well I didn't quite snap it off liam, I spent 20 minutes with a knife scoring the plasctic through the spokes and the using all my strength tearing it off. I'd recommend just taking the cassette off, its easy as hell you just need the right tools, which your LBS definitely has.


when your twenty ks into the aussie bush there isnt much chance of hitting up the local bike shop to get some parts is there? i actualy work in my LBS so i should have removed it earlier oh well


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

The guard is protect the wheel should the chain be derailled over the largest cassette sprocket. If the low gear limit screw is correctly set, the chain can not be pushed over the top of the cassette and into the spokes. So, remove the 'noob' guard, by all means, just ensure that your mech is set up first...


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I've apparently had one on my bike for over 4 years. It's a pretty stupid thing to be concerned about removing.


----------



## Stelth (Sep 2, 2008)

Dremel it off.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Ironchefjon said:


> take it off, spoke guards are noob.


Changed my mind and now agree with Ironchefjon..............take it off....properly adjusted derailleur don't need that crap.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

More often than not, they'll come loose on their own and become a major PIA. Much better to be proactive and just remove it before it becomes a problem.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep and sometimes noisy too.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Cut it off my second bike from day one and both bikes are fine without them!


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Do bike shops usually stock these things?

My Stumpjumper had one, but it was all brownish looking and started coming apart. Had no choice but to take it completely off.

I miss my spoke guard! :cryin:


----------



## SycoCell121 (Oct 7, 2008)

Take it off, then burn it.


----------



## Interceptor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess even if the chain comes off, it is on the low speed side of the cassette, you would be going like 2 mph... how much can you harm? am I right?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_I guess even if the chain comes off, it is on the low speed side of the cassette, you would be going like 2 mph... how much can you harm? am I right?_"

If the chain gets jammed between the cassette and the spokes, there is a chance that either a) the chain is going to damage the spokes, or b) the derailleur is going to get dragged into the spokes.

Having a completely inflexible and unyielding chain pressed against a set of rotating spokes at 2mph is going to cause damage. It may not be terminal, but do it enough times and eventually the spokes will be worn away to the point that they'll fracture. This kind of damage can easily be missed as it will be hidden somewhat by the cassette. Take a look at the picture in this post for an example).

Having a derailleur wedged into a moving wheel, even at 2mph, is likely to cause considerable damage to either the wheel/spokes, the deraiileur or the derailleur hanger, perhaps even the frame. It's not only the speed of the bike to consider, there's also the amount of force being applied at the pedals.

I honestly have no idea why the pie plate is met with such scorn. Yes, is looks a little ugly and has become associated with 'noobs', but I'll bet there are countless riders who have their pie plate to thank for not having to buy a new wheel. People seem to reach a point and think that they're now experienced riders who don't need the guard, or that by removing it they look more experienced or serious, so off it comes. An experienced rider they may be, but it's incredible how many experienced riders know precious little about how to set up their derailleur.

The pie plate should be an indicator of mechanical aptitude. A derailleur will not jump the chain over the top of the cassette when the limits are correctly set. Only a collision to the derailleur can force the chain off, in which case the pie plate is more or less useless anyway; the pie plate will not prevent the derailleur cage from entering the spokes.


----------



## SycoCell121 (Oct 7, 2008)

I've had it happen, going fast. It doesn't really do anything besides lock your rear tire. So no worries. Just adjust your RD so the chain is lined up well.


----------



## js_paddle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

I crashed and it ended up cracking. Scissors wouldn't cut it, so I grabbed some pliers and basically ripped it off. It was a pain.I probably would have left it had it not cracked. Those things may be noob, but I am a noob with a noob Hardrock. :thumbsup:


----------



## NullPointer (Aug 4, 2008)

I had a stick jump up and into my drivetrain last weekend. After that happened, if I spun the real wheel by hand it would slow down very quick. My first thought was the disc brakes got out of alignment and were rubbing, but that wasn't it. The pie plate got bent by the stick and was rubbing on the cassette as it turned. I cut it up, removed it and the problem went away.


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

Cut it, tear it off, remove the cassette and take it off. Whichever. Real men (or women) don't use pie plates.


----------



## Interceptor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

On my Giant I took needle nose pliers and started twisting and bitting the edge to break it. Then lit some matches to melt the plastic and kept working my way with the pliers until I made a complete cut to the center. Then I rotated the wheel 180 degrees and did it again, then simply snap off the plastic prongs witht the pliers and remove the two halves.

Took 10 minutes.


----------



## basilsnow (Feb 22, 2009)

steveuk's comments are right on the money.If the thing is damaged then remove it, otherwise leave it intact so it can afford a little insurance against the chain and derailleur from getting wound up in your wheel.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

*It's a test*

If you don't have a chain whip or know what one is (or have a buddy you can scrounge his from), you're supposed to leave it on, because you're probably not an experienced enough mech to setup your RD properly.

I can't believe all the people recommending dremmelling or cutting it off. You guys know the spokes are right there, right?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I removed mine.

I would have liked to keep the protection to the spokes it provides, however, I had a piece of pie at the time and I needed a place to put it.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

The plastic pie plate on the rear wheel is not designed to last up a short hill anyway. Remove it now, or remove it after the first few miles when it starts to fall off. I just removed mine from my brand new bike, as it started rubbing and making noise after the first few rides. And it would no longer attach reliably to the spokes. I used a pair of diagonal cutters. It was a bit of a wrestling match, but it was in the trash where it belongs in about 5-10 minutes. 

The same has happened to every bike I've owned.


----------



## antgrave (May 8, 2006)

take the noob dish off...

i messed up my hub taking mine off though...its a real pain anyway you do it...looking back on it, it wasn't such a bad thing...looks a little weak but whatever really.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

it's super easy if you have cassette removal tools. pop the cassette off, pull of pie plate, reinstall cassette. hell, if you brought just the wheel into my shop, i'd do it for you for free on the spot. pie plates are ugly and unnecessary.


----------



## jim453 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had one come loose miles into the middle of nowhere. It stopped the rear wheel freewheeling and caused the rear mech to come slowly up and say a catastrophic hello to the rest of the drive train. Neither me nor my mate had a knife so had to spend an hour or so whittling the god forsaken thing off with a sharp edged stone. The chain subsequently snapped later in the ride, presumably due to the trauma of the strange pointless plastic disc.

Take it off, it's ****.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Natedogz said:


> Changed my mind and now agree with Ironchefjon..............take it off....properly adjusted derailleur don't need that crap.


But it has saved me when I bent my derailur hanger and didnt know it till i cam upon a hill and heard the scraping.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Okay...*



harry2110 said:


> But it has saved me when I bent my derailur hanger and didnt know it till i cam upon a hill and heard the scraping.


Saved you from what? Taking one pedal stroke before you couldn't pedal?


----------



## NoobHill (Jan 8, 2008)

Just wanted to add that my pie plate started F'ing up my freewheel as soon as I got my bike. Somehow it had come loose and got wedged in there. I didn't have the tools back then and had to take it to a bike shop to get the thing removed. Get that noob stuff outta there, lol.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

For the love of God, people- if you must remove the dork disc go buy a chain whip and the correct cassette lockring tool. Not expensive and you're gonna need all these tools eventually anyway, unless you like constantly taking your bike to the shop. Get the right tools and use them!


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

My new outlaw wheels didn't come with a pie plate.
should I take it to the LBS and have one put on?


just kidding. I'm not going to put one on a $4000.00 bike.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Adirondack Blues said:


> For the love of God, people- if you must remove the dork disc go buy a chain whip and the correct cassette lockring tool. Not expensive and you're gonna need all these tools eventually anyway, unless you like constantly taking your bike to the shop. Get the right tools and use them!


AMEN.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

are you kidding me? my LBS doesn't even carry those pie plates! i found out when mine got brittle and broke off and i went to find a replacement


----------

